
What state should I incorporate in?  - peter123
http://www.startupcompanylawyer.com/2009/03/03/what-state-should-i-incorporate-in/
======
jws
Vermont has an interesting "virtual" company provision now which could attract
you if you intend to have a geographically dispersed board and do not wish to
come together for meetings.

~~~
yokumtaku
I don't think that any company thinking about raising outside financing should
seriously consider Vermont. Basically, the reason why is no one is familiar
with Vermont corporate law.

------
modoc
Our accountant and attorney both said: Delaware if you are looking for
investment, or the state you live in otherwise (simpler, more straightforward
tax-wise, etc...). So we LLC'ed in WA.

------
ken
The place I'm working now is incorporated right here in WA. It's one of the
things that I love about them: they say what they mean.

Incorporating somewhere across the country we've never been strikes me as
almost premature optimization. You're already trying to be too-clever-by-half
(what does your source code look like?). It also suggests a disconnect with
the community (what else are you willing to do to us to save a buck?).

I'm not saying it's inherently good or bad, but simply that there are a set of
people like me (potential employees, maybe!) for whom it's a good sign if you
never even considered being a Delaware (or Cayman Islands) company.

------
wyclif
Delaware.

------
garply
Delaware if you want to take external investment or are looking for an IPO.
Nevada if you're self-funded.

~~~
maccman
Why Nevada over Delaware if you're self-funded?

~~~
bena
IIRC, Nevada is pretty light on state taxation.

Quick look at Wikipedia notes that there are no personal or corporate state
taxes.

~~~
noel_gomez
If you resides in California, don't you still need to pay CA business taxes?

~~~
falsestprophet
Yes

~~~
anamax
If you're doing biz in CA, I'm pretty sure that CA still collects corporate
income tax. (I forget if CA still has a unitary corporate tax, but it
definitely wants taxes on in-state profits.)

------
vaksel
Does it really matter? You can always switch your corporation's state at a
later date.

